
Is my NODE_ENV correct? - dham
https://nodeenv.com
======
johnhenry
Is this an advertisement for create-react-app and create-react-native-app?

~~~
dham
I didn't think about that actually. I originally didn't have them but I needed
something that could say Yes.

